# narrow winged & european mantids



## iceman1609 (May 23, 2008)

hi guys, looks like im doing something right with my ooths 3/3 have hatched now with no problems. only have 2 more ooths left to hatch 1 being texas unicorn so i really hope that hatches nicely. the european i still hatching and started 2 days ago is this normal ? only few coming out but still i have now actually seen then come out  its really great seeing the differences between the species even as nymphs.i think i may have to have a re-think on my hatching tubs as ive had to move all nymphs into other tubs because of the amount thats hatched. ill probably be ok with the likes of my texas as they dont hatch as many. i will post pics asap


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 23, 2008)

CONgrads on your new additions, and sometimes they hatch like that!


----------



## MantidLord (May 23, 2008)

Congratulations, looks like you hung the ooths right after all


----------



## iceman1609 (Jun 3, 2008)

yeh im getting good with ooths but it seems i still have alot to learn, ive lost alot of the european mantids  they just want to eat each other. ive ried ff,micro crickets and even squats but dont seem very interested. the odd 1 has taken ff but id say i now only have maybe 30 left  shame too i like how these little mantids looks as nymphs. thee like confused ants lol.


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 9, 2008)

Do they have enough space? That could be the reason (there all scared). Try either seperating them into smaller groups, or dumping more food in there. I like seperating them, because it's easier to monitor who's eating. You may only see a few eat, but they all could be eating, or some could be starving. good luck.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 9, 2008)

I used to think they were easier to keep, but this year I have changed my mind, I have ooth after ooth hatch and usually less than 7 live, bummer dude! :angry:


----------



## Leene (Jun 10, 2008)

From day 1, I have had 14 European mantis hatchlings, and all 14 of them are still alive. I feed them tiny plant lice. Maybe they feed on each other because they cant get enough prey?

When they bumb into each other, they just go their own way again. The cage is fairly large.


----------



## iceman1609 (Jun 10, 2008)

the tub was plenty big enough for them and i offered them both ff &amp; micro's. unfortunatley not 1 of the european has survived &amp; i dont know why  from what ive read this species should be really easy to keep but i disagree. i must admit i havnt tried to feed them on any garden bugs as we dont have a garden only a small yard so this would be difficult. i have ghosts,narrow winged,wide armed,chinese,griffin,giant asian and all are alot easier to keep with no real issues appart from squishing a ghost when closing the tub after feeding


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

got the bug said:


> the tub was plenty big enough for them and i offered them both ff &amp; micro's. unfortunatley not 1 of the european has survived &amp; i dont know why  from what ive read this species should be really easy to keep but i disagree. i must admit i havnt tried to feed them on any garden bugs as we dont have a garden only a small yard so this would be difficult. i have ghosts,narrow winged,wide armed,chinese,griffin,giant asian and all are alot easier to keep with no real issues appart from squishing a ghost when closing the tub after feeding


Sorry about your total loss dude. I personally failed miserably at raising M. religiosa, I was just lucky to catch an adult pair, and hatched an ooth. Now my last one died two weeks ago.  But my I. oratorias are still going strong  I don't thing I'm going to even try rearing M. religiosa anymore, just breed them and let'em go. Too many stupid, mysterious deaths. I like tenedora (chinese) better.

P.S. My rank could go up if I could log in :angry: lol


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 12, 2008)

That was me by the way. The thing wouldn't log me in, and it didn't even show the guest name that I typed in :angry:


----------

